# Phal. philippinensis 'Kirby'



## John M (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is my favourite Phal species. I have tried and tried to get this plant to self, with no luck.  

I'm looking for pollen from another nice clone to put on this. Please PM me if you have a plant in bloom and can spare some pollen.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 7, 2012)

That is one of the really beautiful phal species!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Feb 7, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning John. One of the nicest Phal spoecies I have seen.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2012)

I also really like this species. I was able to self a plant years ago and sent the seed to troy meyers, but my first plant died and the seedlings are small


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice cascade and BG.


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 7, 2012)

that is excellent John


----------



## orchideya (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful Phal.
I have a small off-topic question about your plants if you don't mind.
On your website I saw quite a few vandas listed as potted into clay pots.
What media do you use for them?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 7, 2012)

Beautiful! One of my favorite phal species.


----------



## Lycaste53 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice flowers
Best regards, Gina


----------



## John M (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everybody!



orchideya said:


> Beautiful Phal.
> I have a small off-topic question about your plants if you don't mind.
> On your website I saw quite a few vandas listed as potted into clay pots.
> What media do you use for them?
> Thanks a lot.


 I don't use any medium at all. They are growing bare-root in the pots while in my greenhouse. This is because I spray all the plants with water every sunny day. So, the humidity is very high and it takes all day long for the plants and roots to dry off. However, before I sell the plants, I add sphagnum moss to the top, losely. I do this because most of my customers are keeping them in their homes, which are not nearly as humid as my greenhouse. So, even with the moss on top, the plants completely dry out in a matter of just 2 or 3 days.....and because it's easy to look at the moss and see if it's moist or not, it's easy for the public to tell when to water.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a gorgeous philipinennse John. Very well bloomed.

I have a small one in spike now. It's kind of an interesting clone. Originally it was labeled as the natural hydrid with Phal schileriana (I'm at work and can't recall the name right now) but since blooming, it seems to be a straight phili, but with a little extra pigment and spotting. I think the form is pretty decent too. I'll see if I can dig a pic out of last years blooms when I get home. The foliage is very attractive (very much like schilleriana), but the plant is very compact.

The buds are just starting to develop, so pollen is still weeks off from this plant.


----------



## John M (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Rick. I'd love to see a photo. These last a long time; so, it'd probably still be able to take the pollen when your plant blooms. The name you are thinking of is Leuchorroda, a hybrid between schilleriana and amabilis. About 20 years ago, the world was flooded with plants of Phal. philippinensis labelled as "Leuchorroda", or "x luechorroda", from Dutch commercial growers. As a result, most people were introduced to this species with the wrong name label. It happened to me too. At first, people thought that the names were synonyms. Then, eventually it was realized and widely accepted that this species and Leuchorroda were two very different, unrelated things. Phal. amabilis x schlilleriana doesn't look anything like this. The most noticeable feature is the complete lack of yellow sidelobes on the lips.

However, there is still a chance (because of your description), that your plant is a hybrid with Phal. philippinensis as one parent. So, I'd like to see a photo first. Thanks very much.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2012)

John M said:


> Thanks Rick. I'd love to see a photo. These last a long time; so, it'd probably still be able to take the pollen when your plant blooms. The name you are thinking of is Leuchorroda, a hybrid between schilleriana and amabilis. About 20 years ago, the world was flooded with plants of Phal. philippinensis labelled as "Leuchorroda", or "x luechorroda", from Dutch commercial growers. As a result, most people were introduced to this species with the wrong name label. It happened to me too. At first, people thought that the names were synonyms. Then, eventually it was realized and widely accepted that this species and Leuchorroda were two very different, unrelated things. Phal. amabilis x schlilleriana doesn't look anything like this. The most noticeable feature is the complete lack of yellow sidelobes on the lips.
> 
> However, there is still a chance (because of your description), that your plant is a hybrid with Phal. philippinensis as one parent. So, I'd like to see a photo first. Thanks very much.



Yes Leucohorroda was what I was remembering. Actually when I got the plant it had two labels, one said leuchorroda and the other philipinnense. So the person I got it from was already suspicious about the plant then. He is an AOS judge and Phale specialist, so was pretty confident it wasn't leuchor.

Anyway I'll dig out the pic at home.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 7, 2012)

John M said:


> Thanks Rick. I'd love to see a photo. These last a long time; so, it'd probably still be able to take the pollen when your plant blooms. The name you are thinking of is Leuchorroda, a hybrid between schilleriana and amabilis. About 20 years ago, the world was flooded with plants of Phal. philippinensis labelled as "Leuchorroda", or "x luechorroda", from Dutch commercial growers. As a result, most people were introduced to this species with the wrong name label. It happened to me too. At first, people thought that the names were synonyms. Then, eventually it was realized and widely accepted that this species and Leuchorroda were two very different, unrelated things. Phal. amabilis x schlilleriana doesn't look anything like this. The most noticeable feature is the complete lack of yellow sidelobes on the lips.
> 
> However, there is still a chance (because of your description), that your plant is a hybrid with Phal. philippinensis as one parent. So, I'd like to see a photo first. Thanks very much.



Did you get this plant from Orchid Haven years ago?

Paphman910


----------



## John M (Feb 7, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Did you get this plant from Orchid Haven years ago?
> 
> Paphman910



No; but, Orchid Haven got their plants from me. I got them from Carter & Holmes.


----------



## koshki (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh, how lovely! I have a seedling that is pushing its first spike...I've never seen this species in bloom in person. Excited!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2012)

I think mine's in spike now.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2012)

Here's last years blooming. The pic was taken in early April 2011. I was surprised it even bloomed last year since the plant was so small and barely established on the mount. The plant is still dinky in my opinion, but it has lots of roots wrapping around the mount.


----------



## John M (Feb 8, 2012)

Oh yes, that's beautiful, Rick. .....And there's no question that it's the right thing....the pure species. Yes, I would love some pollen as soon as it can give up some. Thanks!

You mention that it's on a mount. If it's big(!), like a 5 foot cedar plank, this species can.....and probably will, eventually cover the whole thing with roots and grow enormously long, multibrancing inflorescences bearing up to 100 large flowers. Like schilleriana and stuartiana, this species prefers a mount, if it can be kept humid enough. I think the massive root system, made up of wide, flat, green roots, also photosynthesizes, enhancing the plant's ability to grow big and put on a spectacular show.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2012)

John M said:


> I think the massive root system, made up of wide, flat, green roots, also photosynthesizes, enhancing the plant's ability to grow big and put on a spectacular show.



I think you're exactly right on that count John. The plant was not in optimal condition when I recieved it (potted) and only had a few good roots. I've been suprized how small the leaves stay on this plant and a P amabilis I have, but the spikes and blooming mass would seem to be twice the plant siz if it wasn't for the root mass.

So far the mount is only about a foot long, and the plant hasn't started any basal keikies yet.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2012)

very nice!!! good luck!


----------



## John M (Feb 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> So far the mount is only about a foot long, and the plant hasn't started any basal keikies yet.



I've started mounting some plants on 4' - 5' verticle hanging, Northern White Cedar, or Maple logs with a diameter of up to 5". One Cattleya porphyroglossa is mounted on a bundle of 2 thin, Cedar branches. Plants mounted with so much room send roots running up and down the entire length and grow VERY well. Many still send out aerial roots dangling a couple feet more below the mount. I think in some cases, containing a plant in a pot seriously limits the size and potential volume of flowers it produces. 

Did you know that if you allow Phal. schilleriana, stuartiana or philippinensis to send out "scout" roots (that stick to a wall or bench and travel up to 8' or 10' from the plant), they will produce keikies along the root if it is severed from the mother plant? I've seen it happen with a plant who's roots rambled out of the pot and all over a large wooden bench. The plant was eventually removed; but, the roots remained behind, attached to the wooden bench and they eventually produced a few keikies.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2012)

I've had some roots in the 2-3ft range and going aerial, but never had keikies develop on them.

Pretty crazy.

I have a stuartiana that is getting close to blooming. 4 spikes, and one with several branches. It should be quite a show. I think that mount is about 2 ft tall by 1" wide (curved) and its almost covered in roots that are sticking out from the mount in all directions.

I showed it last year with ~ 50 flowers on it, and found out the the CCE's for this species are somewhere around 400 flowers!


----------



## John M (Feb 8, 2012)

Rick said:


> I've had some roots in the 2-3ft range and going aerial, but never had keikies develop on them. *I had read that these really long scout roots will make keikies. However, that was only if they are cut from the mother plant; but, allowed to otherwise remain untouched. Separating the root from the mother plant was supposed to be critical to the spontaneous development of any keikies. That's why I removed the mother plant from the bench....to cut the roots and let them remain and see if they'd keiki. I only got a couple keikies; but, it was a cool way to propagate the plant. I guess there's meristematic tissue in the roots which would normally just give rise to a branch in the root; but, when faced with becoming a long, green, healthy root with no plant attached, it will grow it's own new plant!*
> 
> Pretty crazy.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## koshki (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, I sure don't have the growing space for a plant to get that big...how do you think mine will fare in a pot?


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2012)

koshki said:


> Wow, I sure don't have the growing space for a plant to get that big...how do you think mine will fare in a pot?



Most growers keep their phales in pots and do just fine. You never realize the potential for some of these plants to turn into 'bushes' until you mount them up though.


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Gorgeous blooming of this beautiful species..


----------



## Stone (Feb 9, 2012)

John M said:


> I think this is my favourite Phal species. I have tried and tried to get this plant to self, with no luck.
> 
> I'm looking for pollen from another nice clone to put on this. Please PM me if you have a plant in bloom and can spare some pollen.



Wow I just noticed this, :drool:Beautiful!! I like your nice clean pots


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a pic of my little dude.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 31, 2012)

John, did you get pollen? Mine is in full bloom, and is in the Michigan Orchid Show this weekend. Last year it got a trophy for the best in class -- don't know what it's doing this year. I'll know tomorrow.

You ID'd it last year. The tag that came with the plant said it was a natural hybrid:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20547&highlight=Philippinensis


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> John, did you get pollen? Mine is in full bloom, and is in the Michigan Orchid Show this weekend. Last year it got a trophy for the best in class -- don't know what it's doing this year. I'll know tomorrow.
> 
> You ID'd it last year. The tag that came with the plant said it was a natural hybrid:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20547&highlight=Philippinensis



He mentioned to me the other day that he managed to get 3 selfings going on his.


----------



## John M (Apr 1, 2012)

That's right. Thanks Rick. As I've often done, I tried again. This time the selfings took!

Thanks for the offer of pollen; but, now, it's not needed. 'Hope your plant did well in the show! 

I had a look at your link. I'd forgotten about that. I'm glad that you were able to get it's correct name sorted out. A nice plant like that needs the correct name!




SlipperFan said:


> John, did you get pollen? Mine is in full bloom, and is in the Michigan Orchid Show this weekend. Last year it got a trophy for the best in class -- don't know what it's doing this year. I'll know tomorrow.
> 
> You ID'd it last year. The tag that came with the plant said it was a natural hybrid:
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20547&highlight=Philippinensis


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

John M said:


> ... 'Hope your plant did well in the show! ...


Thanks! It got a blue ribbon plus a trophy for Best of Class!


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks! It got a blue ribbon plus a trophy for Best of Class!



:clap::clap::clap:

Where's the pic Dot?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2012)

Rick said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> Where's the pic Dot?


It looks pretty much the same as the last time I posted, only with a few more flowers. I didn't take one this time -- it wasn't quite fully open when I sent the plant off, and at the end of the show, I gave away some flowers to Russ Vernon to use the pollen from.


----------



## John M (Apr 3, 2012)

Yay! Congrats Dot!


----------



## poozcard (Apr 3, 2012)

nice


----------



## Geek_it (May 12, 2021)

Are roots of phal philippinensis flat like a schilleriana?


----------

